
Ask HN: Why are forums not populair for company collaboration - klaaz0r
I like slack for sure but I hate it for more in depth conversations and I can&#x27;t really backtrack any discussions being made at a certain point of time.<p>Some companies I worked had a forum and I loved it, why do forums get used less and are chat tools so popular? Does your company use a forum?
======
xfalcox
Disclaimer: I work at Discourse, so I'm totally biased :p

We use a Discourse for:

\- Support, feature proposals/discussion, bug tracking at
[https://meta.discourse.org/](https://meta.discourse.org/)

\- Commit reviews
[https://review.discourse.org/](https://review.discourse.org/)

\- Shared inbox for email support

\- Company planning at an internal instance

And we see a growing need for better tools for company collaboration. It's
even greater if you work on a distributed, remote team that spans dozens of
timezones like us. Chat doesn't cut a discussion that can span months, years.
Or when you want to actually put tough into an argument, bringing paragraphs,
links, multimedia content, etc.

We have a few blog posts about it:

[https://blog.discourse.org/2018/03/how-does-team-
discourse-u...](https://blog.discourse.org/2018/03/how-does-team-discourse-
use-discourse/)

[https://blog.discourse.org/2018/04/effectively-using-
discour...](https://blog.discourse.org/2018/04/effectively-using-discourse-
together-with-group-chat/)

And a new one coming soon about teamwork.

